# african pike



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

has any body else have one iv had mine for about a year and was wondern how big he would get


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not much good at pike cichlid ID's but it looks to me like maybe Crenicichla frenata, which will grow to 8-10 inches in length.


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> I'm not much good at pike cichlid ID's but it looks to me like maybe Crenicichla frenata, which will grow to 8-10 inches in length.


 thanks for the info


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Also: no fish in the Crenicichla genus (the pike cichlids) is from Africa. All of these fish come from South America.


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Also: no fish in the Crenicichla genus (the pike cichlids) is from Africa. All of these fish come from South America.


thanks would any other fish get along with him


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm...not many choices. Pikes are ambush predators and will try to eat anything small enough to fit in their large mouths. They're also very aggressive towards other cichlids. If you had a large tank, you might be able to get a group of silver dollars or tinfoil barbs.


----------

